# TVersity no longer supports DirecTV boxes



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

From:

http://forums.tversity.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=72311

"DirecTV devices are no longer supported. We would like to restore support for those STBs but it is ultimately up to DirecTV not us, so please discuss it with them."

Seems that the combination of DirecTV changes and TVersity changes have made the two incompatible. I do find it odd that 1.8 still works with DirecTV but TVerstiy v 2.2 does not.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

That doesn't seem all that surprising, as there have been rumors that the TVApps and other functionality is still evolving to newer things.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

As long as I can continue using 1.8 and stream Sirius through the box, I am good.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Great...Just upgraded to 2.2 like three weeks ago and paid the fee for "basic" when it used to be free.

My HR2x's still show up on status devices running XP SP3. Guess I will try it to find out the bad news for myself.

C'mon DirecTV...first the Radar App, now TVersity? As Lombardi says....What in the he!! is going on around here?!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

codespy said:


> Great...Just upgraded to 2.2 like three weeks ago and paid the fee for "basic" when it used to be free.
> 
> My HR2x's still show up on status devices running XP SP3. Guess I will try it to find out the bad news for myself.
> 
> C'mon DirecTV...first the Radar App, now TVersity? As Lombardi says....What in the he!! is going on around here?!


DIRECTV is making changes based on their business model. Third party applications can't always be supported. It's been reported that the TV Apps is undergoing an evolution so to speak so stay tuned on that.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

MikeW said:


> From:
> 
> http://forums.tversity.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=72311
> 
> ...


Your last point of "1.8 still works with DirecTV but TVerstiy v 2.2 does not" seems more to point at the software rather then Directv, if a older version workds but the updated version does not it really seems to point at the simple fact that the programmers did something, if directv did something then even the 1.8 version would not function.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

wingrider01 said:


> Your last point of "1.8 still works with DirecTV but TVerstiy v 2.2 does not" seems more to point at the software rather then Directv, if a older version workds but the updated version does not it really seems to point at the simple fact that the programmers did something, if directv did something then even the 1.8 version would not function.


Tversity v2.xxx hasn't worked with media share for quite some time. Older versions still do. Check this link from the DirecTV technical forums:

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=11101562&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002

Incidentally, the poster in that forum is incorrect and Tversity v1.7 will work with Media Share, too.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

smitbret said:


> Tversity v2.xxx hasn't worked with media share for quite some time. Older versions still do. Check this link from the DirecTV technical forums:
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=11101562&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002
> 
> Incidentally, the poster in that forum is incorrect and Tversity v1.7 will work with Media Share, too.


still points at something the programmers did through, if it was something that directv did then none of the version would work


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Tversity v1.8 works great with Hr24-100s and Media Share Beta. Been using it for the last two years.


----------



## RealGomer (Dec 4, 2008)

I have TVersity 1.7.4.1, DirecTV HR24/100 & Cinema Connect Media Deck. My videos are on a Seagate GoFlex 3TB NAS. The only movies I can get to play at some AVI files. Do I need a particular file format to get my movies to play or am I SOL?


----------



## scottmck66 (Jul 11, 2007)

I converted mine to mpeg2 with frame rate of 29.97 and they play without fail. Through trial and error i found this is the highest quality that mediashare will play without issues. i used a program called AVC (any video converter). Keep in mind though that this does degrade the quality of the files. In my case I kept both the original and the mpeg2 and used those specifically for media share.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

I know y'all are talking about video, but I've got an HR22-100 and Tversity 2.4. I use TVersity only to stream audio from my PC. That part of it still works, and always has. Just an FYI.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

shmengie said:


> I know y'all are talking about video, but I've got an HR22-100 and Tversity 2.4. I use TVersity only to stream audio from my PC. That part of it still works, and always has. Just an FYI.


That's exactly what I do as well. I just want access to the music stored on my PC.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Why not try Serviio media server instead of TVersity, it plays on any format you throw at it, When i tried Tversity Pro older version it only play certain videos but pictures and music played well, The only thing I don't like about Serviio is that it degrades your pictures but everything else plays fine.


----------

